# Corresponding data files for PowerPivot for the Data Analyst book available?



## thomdeluca (Mar 3, 2014)

Purchased a copy of PowerPivot for the Data Analyst 

Downloaded the (Zip) files from <removed by Admin>.

My progress stopped at Chapter 5 - I can't locate the corresponding sample data that's used in the book (in the files downloaded).

Is there an updated link/source for the correct data?


----------



## starl (Mar 3, 2014)

There should be 42 files in the zip. I just downloaded it and it was fine.
Do you have the name of the file you're looking for?


----------



## thomdeluca (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

I agree, there were more than 40 files in the downloaded folder.

Unfortunately, I don't have a file name that I'm searching for; it doesn't appear that the book was written as such (i.e. "now open file XYZ").

What I am looking for is the corresponding file from the downloaded folder that has the data to follow along with "Trying to Autodetect Relationships" and "Manually Definining Relationships", Chapter 5, starting with table 5.1

Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## Derek Brown (Mar 6, 2014)

I would normally recommend Bill Jelen's books without hesitation (I do have many of them) but I was very disappointed with this book.
I did not get past Page 2 of Chapter 5 - yes, I could create the three small tables but I then wondered how many more, later in the book, would also need to be created.
I therefore bought "Practical PowerPivot & DAX Formulas for Excel 2010" and that used the Microsoft Northwind database (it even provided an Excel version of the Northwind database) - much better.


----------

